# New Chaos Marine Symbol



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

ok guys i dont know if this is in thew right bit.
im looking for a new symble for my armie.
its for the secound legian of SM (so theres none)
so if any one can help me with ideas it would be nice.

thanks guys


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Damn... my computer killed my first post to you...

Try an Ankh or some other ancient symbol/letter/numeral. Give it your own significance.

Asian and Islamic alphabets are bound to have great symbols within their written tongues.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Base it on your army. If they are extreme close-combat, you might want two chainswords making an X. If they like firepower, make a fire symbol. Customize it to fit your army.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I always think 'II' in Roman numerals looks like a gateway or pillars. Perhaps you could use that. 

What's your legion called, BTW?


----------

